# Chocolaste cheese cake



## thomasthechef (Nov 19, 2005)

looking for recipe for "hot chocolate" cheese cake - a cheesecake tasting like hot chocolate.


----------



## stephanie brim (Aug 30, 2005)

Experiment. I would think, though, that if you used milk chocolate and marshmallows you may get close.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

This one intrigues me...I've got some ideas.

1. Oreo crust (straightforward)
2. Chocolate cheesecake with malt added to the batter
3. Marshmallow topping (using meringue - pour on top after cheesecake has been out of the oven for 20 minutes or so)
4. Chocolate shavings on top.

I like this idea enough that I'm going to give it a shot. I'll post a preliminary recipe later today, then I'll test and let you know how it comes out.

I've got memories of hot chocolate on Sunday mornings after church growing up that I'm going to try to replicate. I may have to figure out a way to get that fake whipped cream flavor into it....


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

Here it is...

Hot Chocolate Cheesecake

Oreo Crust
2.5 CupsOreo Crumbs
½ Cupmelted butter
¼ Cupsugar

Batter
4# cream cheese
2.5 cups sugar
2 ozdry malted milk
8 eggs
6yolks
12 ouncesbittersweet chocolate
2 teaspoonvanilla extract

Marshmallow topping
1 envelope unflavored gelatin
2 TBSP cold water
½ cup sugar
1 TBSP light corn syrup
1 TBSP water
pinch salt
2 egg whites
Pinchcream of tartar
¼ tsp vanilla

1.Soften cream cheese at room temperature for 1 hour.
2.Make shells, press crust gently into two 9”springform pans and bake at 325 for 6-8 minutes.
3.Melt chocolate in a double boiler, set aside.
4.In bowl of stand mixer, using paddle, work together cream cheese, sugar, and dry malted milk until granules are dissolved, stop mixer and scrape down sides and bottom, mix for an additional 3 minutes to ensure complete consistency throughout.
5.Crack two eggs into a separate container, check for shells (remove them if there are any). Add the egg to the mixer, and run until it's completely emulsified. Scrape the sides and bottom of the work bowl, and then run again until color and consistency are completely smooth.
6.Repeat step 4 an additional 4 times with every two eggs. Taking time with this step is very important, as even emulsification of each egg will help ensure that the cheesecake won't crack.
7.Repeat one last time after adding the yolks.
8.Add the vanilla and melted chocolate to cheesecake batter (warm slightly if it has hardened), with the mixer running slowly.
9.Pour batter into the pans, gently, and directly into the center, leaving 1" of pan showing at the top.
10.Knock the pan on a sturdy countertop to force any bubbles out.
11.Place pan inside a 4” hotel pan, and place in a 325° F oven with the fan off, fill with hot water, being very careful not to spill any on the cheesecake.
12.Bake for 30 minutes, rotate, if there is browning on the cheesecake at this point, lower the oven to 300 for the duration of the cooking process, if not continue at 325° F for an additional 35 minutes, then check for doneness.
13.Checking for doneness, should be set slightly, and not appear to be liquid in the center of the cake, firm when shaken gently.
14.If done, close doors, turn off oven, and permit to carry over cook for an additional hour.
15.When 1 hour has passed, remove cheesecakes from oven and begin marshmallow topping (begins with step 16).
16.Place gelatin into kitchenaid, add cold water and bloom for 10 minutes.
17.Place water #2, sugar, salt and corn syrup into a heavy bottomed clean pot and bring to 240° F without stirring.
18.Pour sugar over gelatin with mixer running on low speed with a whisk.
19.Turn up to high speed and beat for about 4 minutes or until tripled in volume.
20.Using a clean bowl, whip egg whites with cream of tartar to soft peak meringue.
21.Return gelatin mixture to stand, add vanilla and meringue and beat until just combined.
22.Pour Marshmallow topping over cheesecake.
23.Allow to rest for an additional 40 minutes before placing in the walk-in to cool overnight.


----------



## danbrown (Feb 19, 2004)

The first test went well on the cheeesecake aspect, but the marshmallow was another story, I'll get to that later....I tasted the cheesecake with my kitchen staff and wait staff, and we agreed that the milk flavor wasn't strong enough. The malt was right, and I adjusted the chocolate to 1# when making the batter because the flavor and color weren't strong enough. I had the second cheesecake at my parents house on Christmas, and when it was served with fresh whipped cream the dairy component was covered. I'm going to go with that, and now on to the (ahem...) other part.

My marshmallow turned into a wad of (admittedly delicious) chewing gum, I think my batch size was too small. I've decided I'm going to double or triple the batch, make the marshmallow seperately and serve it on top of the cheesecake. I'll get the next stage recipe up once I've tested it.

Should this thread get moved to pastry?


----------

